

Would you choose a proven digital marketing company or one technical co-founder? - lchitnis


======
onion2k
Any technical cofounder is going to get annoyed by the way you ask questions
without supplying any background, context or useful data, and will likely not
want to work with you because of that.

The digital marketing company will be annoyed too, but they'd be contractually
bound to do their best regardless.

Can I go with option C, "Spend all the money on hookers and blow"?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Too bad no one can see comment scores as I'm sure yours is quite high haha

